# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  lousie

## true.moon

you choose

----------


## Jemma

None of them - I don't think she's that suited to Matthew but she doesn't deserve Terry!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I hope emmerdale dont start another affair storyline, they've just had one!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  lol

----------


## true.moon

i no they shouldnt have another one

----------


## Rach33

Certainly not Terry he don't deserve her and Matthew needs someone equally devious and Louise don't cut the mustard I think he'll bore with her when the novelty wears off or Terry finds out

----------


## phils little sister

Lousie deserves to be on her on i mean she has made her way around the village enough already!!

----------


## dddMac1

she does not deserve Matthew or terry

----------


## angelblue

*Louise* I can see why louise went for terry he is the safe option and she knows he worships the ground she walks on?

But matthew is good looking he has got that element of danger and he is mysterious and doesnt give much an way i think it all in the eyes and louise goes for thoses types of men. But you would think she would of learnt her lesson with ray mullen but it seem she hasnt

----------


## dddMac1

wasn't ray her boyfriend and the one that stalked her and then tried to kill her? but she killed him instead

----------


## angelblue

Yeah thats him?

----------


## phils little sister

yes she is a Murderering Cheating Landlady who is never happy of what she has

----------


## Rach33

Couldn't have put it better myself

----------


## angelblue

I dont know about louise but i am loving matthew at the moment   :Big Grin:

----------


## soap addict queen

Louise does not deserve Terry, ok he may not be the best looker in the village but he is the one with the golden heart who wouldn't hurt a fly. Terry is too good for her

----------


## Rach33

> I dont know about louise but i am loving matthew at the moment


  :Clap:  

too right couldn't care less about Loopy Lou More Mr Matthew King please he's gorge   :Wub:

----------


## angelblue

Oh no is matthew just using louise for a bet or does he genuinely want her or what i thought he called of the bet    :Ponder:

----------


## Rach33

I still think he'll lose interest easily

----------


## Babe14

Louise and Matthew definitely should be together.  I like Terry but there isn't a lot of action with him because he is Mr "Nice".  Matt on the other hand isn't so nice and has a lot of scope for some juicy storylines which could involve him and Louise.  With Matt she could turn from Miss Sweet and Innocent (Not so) to the new bitch of the dales. You could have a Jr and Sue Ellen of the Dales in the making here.  Louise knows what she really wants and deep down it is Matthew, she is just trying to deny this because of Terry.

----------


## samantha nixon

ive liked louise ever since she came in it and i think she should be with mathew as she hasnt had much luck with men in the past and matthew actually loves her so theyd be happy

----------


## RealityGap

> ive liked louise ever since she came in it and i think she should be with mathew as she hasnt had much luck with men in the past and matthew actually loves her so theyd be happy


I agree

----------


## Debbie Meadows

I think Matthew isn't the loving type, he prbably just wants a bit of fun with someone whos already spoken for because he's always getting teased by the others for not having a girlfriend. I think they are good together but I think Matthew should be with someone whos more feisty and strong and always scheming to get her way like him that would be good!!

----------


## samantha nixon

i think it would be good if matthew got with sadie but that might be a bit weird

----------


## soapaddict

None of Them

Louise doesnt deserve Terry and i think Mathew is a bit of a sleaze and when some other women comes on the go he will dump louise like a ton of bricks.

----------

